# New Toy!!!



## bbq kansas kid (May 13, 2010)

So...I made a bet with my wife that if I lost 60lbs and got down to 200lbs...she would have to by me a new smoker.............Well...the new Lang 60 Deleuxe just arrived!!!!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (May 13, 2010)

WOW!! GOOD FOR YOU!! Thats awesome! Ya gotta get us some pics!
Congrats!!
SOB


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 13, 2010)

Congratulations on both counts!  Great trade!  Can't wait to see the pix.


----------



## outlaw44 (May 13, 2010)

Dang!  That's a nice deal.  Good for you for losing the weight and for coming up with the awesome reward!  Pics please!!! (of the smoker, not you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






)

Oh, and you may want to stop by the Roll Call area and allow everyone to give you a warm welcome!


----------



## caveman (May 13, 2010)

And the 60 lbs. will be back shortly. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Congrats.


----------



## craiger (May 13, 2010)

Tell us how you lost the weight.


----------



## pineywoods (May 13, 2010)

Congrats on the weight loss and the new Lang


----------



## smokey paul (May 13, 2010)

Stay away from the sauces with sugar in then and eat smart and you will be OK. Smoked meat does not have fat just the sauces...

welcome to smoking club(meat smoking)


----------



## mballi3011 (May 13, 2010)

Congrats on both new things the new you and the new lang. WWAA HHOOO


----------



## txbbqman (May 13, 2010)

Congratulations on Both...

 I got a funny feeling I have already seen your pit.

They delivered my 84 Deluxe on Saturday Evening and he had a 60 in his truck and said it was going to Kansas. He had to stop in OK City first.

How weird is that

Here is mine




Yes I posted another Picture...I am PROUD


----------



## Dutch (May 13, 2010)

BBQ KK ~ Congratulations on dropping the extra pounds. My doc would like for me to lose between 40 & 60 lbs but she isn't to pushy about it as long as my blood pressure (112/60) and my Ha1c (<7) remain well within the range that she wants.  

You are going to love your new Lang. I have the same model and I love it.

Txbbqman~ I wish that I had thought about adding a grill to my 60. Nice rig.


----------



## bayouchilehead (May 13, 2010)

Congrats on the weight loss and the Lang but as they say, Proof is in the pics.


----------



## new2smoking (May 13, 2010)

Congrats on both! "Holy Rollin Smokers Batman", I just upgraded to MES 40 and I'm like a kid in a candy store. I can only imagine how excited you must be.


----------



## bbq kansas kid (May 14, 2010)

That funny. I had been talking to Ben and he was saying that mine was going out with an 84 going to Texas.  It took me about a year to lose the weight...it was just learning to control portions and working out.  It also helped that I had an end goal to think about!


----------



## jessedee (May 27, 2010)

Nice here is mine


----------



## zepicurean (May 31, 2010)

Wow! Congrats!


----------

